# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Tran z olejem wiesiołkowym

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## miodownik

Właśnie biorę tran z olejem wiesiołkowym firmy gal, nie dużo kosztuje coś w granicach 10zł za opakowanie. Świetnie wpływa na moje samopoczucie-czuję że mam więcej energii, oraz na moją cerę która zrobiła się mniej problematyczna. Polecam wszystkim ten naturalny produkt.

----------


## ipekizz

Natura jednak potrafi wyleczyć ze wszystkiego … Tran gala jest bardzo dobry. Sam używam od ponad pół roku i efekty na skórze są widoczne gołym okiem

----------


## Lupsus

wiesiołek to uniwersalna roślina jest, bardzo pożyteczna.

----------


## sulak

próbowałam pić tran ale nie dałam rady - nie mogę, odbija mi się ogolnie jestem na nie. ale teraz biorę Gold Omega z kwasami omega i to sa tabletki dla mnie...wiem ze nie jest to tran ale rozmawiałam z lekarzem i powiedział ze dobrze ze zastąpiłam  :Smile:

----------

